# pants and groin discomfort



## cloverpine (Dec 2, 2011)

so what part\area\fit of the pants makes the groin uncomfortable? i ask because i just got a pair of pants from h&m that seem to fit me very well. they're a 32 and when i was at the store i made sure to try on a few of the sizes to find the best fit, where as the 33 almost fell from my hip, the 32 fit like perfectly, not seemingly tight anywhere at all. but i just got back from driving in these and am, um lol, experiencing some discomfort. 

i'm not sure what part of the pant is doing this and how it can be measured or quantified in some way. like im wondering if i should go get 33s and just have the waist brought in or something. i'm also not sure what to check out, when i'm trying on pants, to see if they will possibly cause some discomfort when worn for an extended period of time.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

When trying on trousers try be sure to see if they are comfortable when you sit. There are a number of things that can cause discomfort when you sit that will not be noticed when you are standing. The rise may be too short, the seat may be too tight, the thigh may be too tight. Take the trousers to a good tailor and he will tell you what is causing the discomfort.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh. My. God. If the pants hurt when you sit, they are obviously FAR too tight in the crotch. The most likely culprit is not the waist, but a short rise and a narrow hip and upper leg. This is what comes of the current fashion for men's trousers that are cut like women's trousers. 

I'm hopeful that somebody will start bringing lawsuits for infertility and nerve damage against all the marketers of the "slim" and "tailored" fit pants, and maybe we can have actual men's trousers available OTR again.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> Oh. My. God. If the pants hurt when you sit, they are obviously FAR too tight in the crotch. The most likely culprit is not the waist, but a short rise and a narrow hip and upper leg. This is what comes of the current fashion for men's trousers that are cut like women's trousers.
> 
> I'm hopeful that somebody will start bringing lawsuits for infertility and nerve damage against all the marketers of the "slim" and "tailored" fit pants, and maybe we can have actual men's trousers available OTR again.


cuffdaddy; may I engage your services to prosecute in such a suit? :icon_smile:


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Shaver, my guess is that you lack standing and/or damages. In order to sue, one would have to be taken in by the marketers and wear the nut-crushing, wedgie-inflicting trousers for enough time to have suffered harm. I suspect that you've not been so-deceived or -injured.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> Shaver, my guess is that you lack standing and/or damages. In order to sue, one would have to be taken in by the marketers and wear the nut-crushing, wedgie-inflicting trousers for enough time to have suffered harm. I suspect that you've not been so-deceived or -injured.


A salient point and much appreciated gratis legal advice.

Moreover, given the potential, a far more benign jest than you could have elected to make! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

cloverpine:

That may explain your horrible grammar! Remember image is everything and the image you're projecting is an uneducated fifth grader! :icon_smile:

Maybe when you get the right fit trousers we'll see a more positive communication!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Maybe they're girls' pants...


----------



## cloverpine (Dec 2, 2011)

nah they're not girls pants. they dont look tight at all. i am not a fan of the tight pants look. they just look like they fit.

i dunno, this, i guess, seems to be a problem slightly more unique to me because when i first bought pants that ended up being too tight, i was more careful with my subsequent purchases and always would make sure not just to try them on standing but also see if they at all felt tight when i sat down, but these, as others, were still comfortable sitting. these, like some other pants i have, feel comfortable until i've been sitting for an extended period of time at which point i begin to experience discomfort. and i can't sit for 30+ mins in the dressing room to test this out with every pair of pants. and like i said, one single size up (not even a 32 to 34, a 32 to 33) was hanging off of me. i guess i will take them to my tailor and see if he can identify my problem :/

edit: actually, maybe i just accidentally put myself in an uncomfortable position or something. i just laid them over my jeans and they measure up exactly the same in every way (beside the boot cut) and i never feel discomfort in my jeans.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Orsini said:


> Maybe they're girls' pants...


You may be on to something.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist. I must have my little joke now and then. 

There was actually some discussion of this on another forum once...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I try to choose pants that is loose fitting and nothing too tight or I won't be able to sit down.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

If not sitting down when fully dressed was good enough for Norma Shearer and Marlene Dietrich, it should be good enough for you!

(Is this another one of those Da Vinci's Notebook posts?)


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Orsini said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't resist. I must have my little joke now and then.
> 
> There was actually some discussion of this on another forum once...


It isn't too much of a joke, when my sons were in high school a few years back, they reported that the emo crowd was wearing girls jeans as they were tighter (the look they wanted).


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

It may not be the size or cut - it may be the way they're made. Are the edges of the fabric piped, beaded or otherwise finished with a thicker or rougher material inside the legs and crotch area? Many garments appear to me to have been sewn with what looks and feels like nylon fishing line. I suspect this could be really rough on the legs if used to oversew the cut edges of fabric to prevent unraveling.

There's an inner "shield" over the crotch seams in most of my trousers - if the offending garment doesn't have this, it's a simple thing for a tailor to add. It may solve the problem if the fit is truly no tighter than your other pants.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wasn't there an episode of "The Office" where Michael bought a suit on sale and it turned out to be a woman's suit?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

cloverpine said:


> edit: actually, maybe i just accidentally put myself in an uncomfortable position or something. i just laid them over my jeans and they measure up exactly the same in every way (beside the boot cut) and i never feel discomfort in my jeans.


Ah-*HA!* Dress trousers are not supposed to fit like jeans! This is the source of the problem.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Orsini said:


> Maybe they're girls' pants...


All men's pants have zippers on the side now...


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> All men's pants have zippers on the side now...


That's why your tailor asks which way you dress.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

mrp said:


> It isn't too much of a joke, when my sons were in high school a few years back, they reported that the emo crowd was wearing girls jeans as they were tighter (the look they wanted).


What's an "emo?"


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

A depression-embracing pseudo-goth look. They look like Tim Burton film extras.


----------



## AbleRiot (Apr 18, 2012)

cloverpine said:


> i'm also not sure what to check out, when i'm trying on pants, to see if they will possibly cause some discomfort when worn for an extended period of time.


This is why whatever pair of pants I get, I always go through the motions in the fitting room - crouch, bend, sit, walk - to avoid this issue. I try on and do the same for all pairs I get even if I have bought them before.



paul winston said:


> When trying on trousers try be sure to see if they are comfortable when you sit. There are a number of things that can cause discomfort when you sit that will not be noticed when you are standing. The rise may be too short, the seat may be too tight, the thigh may be too tight. Take the trousers to a good tailor and he will tell you what is causing the discomfort.


I agree that in most likelihood the rise is too short. However, the actual fit construction of the pants may really be the overall culprit. I have a pair of CK trousers - one "regular" the other "slim" - they both fit great when standing but the waste and rise are much roomier in the regular fit (kind of like the D2 vs D3 pair of Dockers khakis)


----------



## cloverpine (Dec 2, 2011)

figured you were all dying to know what happened lol

so i took my pants to my tailor and she was somewhat baffled that i was experiencing discomfort and she said it looked like there was plenty of extra room in the groin area. 

so i returned home and have been looking at these pants and, well i measured the rise, its 10" which i think means i should be wearing them on my hip, which i have, but i then noticed, sometimes when i sit down, the hip of my pants (dont know if this is the right word) bunches up in such a way that if you were to flatten it up, it ends up at or above my belly button, which is like wearing the 10" rise two inches higher than they should be so i lose that extra comfort room, hence the discomfort

so, i mean, i don't know why they seem to bunch up like this in certain chairs (is there something i can do about this?) but the current solution just seems to be to hold the seat of my pants down and in place when i sit so they dont get the chance to bunch up and rise on me.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

No, the solution is to buy pants that fit at the waist and wear them there. Sure beats intentionally giving yourself plumber's crack, which seems to be your proposal.


----------

